# October Weight Loss and Fitness Challenge



## Spudtastic

Please join me in an October weight loss and fitness challenge where we try to achieve our own goals in this month and we can support each other through our ups and downs.

If you're up for it I can add you start weight in this first post and your goal so you can easily find it at the end of October.

Feel free to share feelings, meals or anything under related. 


Spudtastic:
Start weight: 83.7kg
Waist:
Goal: get into 70s kg. Increase my exercise. Eat more green things in my life 


Jessmke
Start weight: 62 kg
Goals: Lose 3 kg (will get me to pre-preg weight). To do my core exercises every day. To stop drinking a glass of wine every evening. And to get pregnant


----------



## jessmke

I'm in! 

Start weight: 62 kg
Goals: Lose 3 kg (will get me to pre-preg weight). To do my core exercises every day. To stop drinking a glass of wine every evening. And to get pregnant (so maybe weight loss goal won't happen, lol).

I don't have a scale at home so I might not be able to monitor my weight loss, the only reason I know my start weight was because I was visiting my sister a few days ago and weighed myself at her house!


----------



## Spudtastic

jessmke said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Start weight: 62 kg
> Goals: Lose 3 kg (will get me to pre-preg weight). To do my core exercises every day. To stop drinking a glass of wine every evening. And to get pregnant (so maybe weight loss goal won't happen, lol).
> 
> I don't have a scale at home so I might not be able to monitor my weight loss, the only reason I know my start weight was because I was visiting my sister a few days ago and weighed myself at her house!


That would get you into the 50s. I would love to be back in the 50s and that's my ultimate goal for next May. Having no scales is not a bad thing either. I only stood on the scales this morning for an October challenge. 
I'm the heaviest I've ever been and if for now I get back in the 70s I feel like I can slowly work through the 70s through the end of the year.

I've probably mentioned this before but my oldest girl is called Isla.


----------



## jessmke

Spudtastic said:


> jessmke said:
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Start weight: 62 kg
> Goals: Lose 3 kg (will get me to pre-preg weight). To do my core exercises every day. To stop drinking a glass of wine every evening. And to get pregnant (so maybe weight loss goal won't happen, lol).
> 
> I don't have a scale at home so I might not be able to monitor my weight loss, the only reason I know my start weight was because I was visiting my sister a few days ago and weighed myself at her house!
> 
> 
> That would get you into the 50s. I would love to be back in the 50s and that's my ultimate goal for next May. Having no scales is not a bad thing either. I only stood on the scales this morning for an October challenge.
> I'm the heaviest I've ever been and if for now I get back in the 70s I feel like I can slowly work through the 70s through the end of the year.
> 
> I've probably mentioned this before but my oldest girl is called Isla.Click to expand...

I am really hoping to get back to pre-baby weight before getting pregnant again, and then try not to gain so much the next time around! I have found it so hard to lose even with breastfeeding and being active. I don't want to have to do this battle all over again.


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes it seems like a constant battle. I got to 68kg then got pregnant and miscarried, then got pregnant, put on 8kg in the first trimester, then had a missed miscarriage, then comfort ate and then got pregnant with dd2. 
I didn't actually put on much being pregnant but I put on lots after. 
I just want to do this once more and stay at a healthy weight. I've had my children (two is our completed family) and as I get older I can't eat so many unhealthy things. So my mind is in the right place now. Weigh once a week. And just eat healthily and make it a lifestyle change rather than ultimately about what the scale says.
I am a sugar addict so I can't touch the stuff.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm in! Still have almost over 6 lbs to get back to pre-pregnancy weight and I'd love to lose it before my husband returns home in a few months.

Start weight: 128.8 lbs/58.4 kg
Goals: Lose 2 lbs, exercise 5 times a week, fit into my costume for Halloween


Good luck, ladies! :happydance:


----------



## topsy

Hi girls can I join you please, I am 345 I would like to be 331 by the end of Oct. 

I plan to follow slimming world and drink at least 1 l water a day xxxx


----------



## krissie328

I'd love to join for some motivation.

I'm trying to get back into low carb since I'm on fertility meds this cycle. 

My current weight is about 221 and I'd like to lose 8-10 lbs this month.


----------



## SpringCrane

I'm in! I'm about 132-134 (let's say 133, though the scale seems to skip that number!). I'd like to get into the 120's, stay away from sweets, and exercise 5 days a week. 

Baby is sleeping terribly right now, so it's really hard to make time for exercise and stay away from sweets... But I'm feeling determined!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh I'm in . I'm off to weigh myself this am and ill update then . This is such a good idea :)


----------



## Aliop

Love to join, desperately need to find my determination again! Will update in the morning with weight (I imagine it's mid 80'skg) as it's nighttime here in Aus:thumbup:


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi everyone. I can't sleep (it's 11pm and I'm on my phone). I'll jump on the computer in the morning to put everyone's stats on post1. 

I had a 'free' day today because we went to an Asian street food day over in the next town. But on top of that dh ordered pizzas when we got home. So I are more than I intended to on this 'free' day.

What worries me is how much I can eat without feeling full.
Back to my low carb no sugar tomorrow though.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Today is my free day as well - kids are going to the free daycare day I get once a month and I'm going shopping and will probably indulge in a meal or two that is consumed in peace while still hot. :haha:

Asian street food and pizza sounds like heaven, so excuse the drool over here. Good luck getting back on board!


----------



## jessmke

SpringCrane said:


> Baby is sleeping terribly right now, so it's really hard to make time for exercise and stay away from sweets... But I'm feeling determined!

I hear ya on this one! When I am tired I crave sugar because I think my body just wants the fast energy, and I am too exhausted to exercise. It's a bad combination! I really enjoy exercise and I am an avid runner, but my baby's poor sleep means my exercise happens very sporadically. I'll get myself into a good rhythm and then suddenly Isla will be waking 8 times a night and I won't exercise again for a few weeks. Ugh.


----------



## SpringCrane

jessmke said:


> SpringCrane said:
> 
> 
> Baby is sleeping terribly right now, so it's really hard to make time for exercise and stay away from sweets... But I'm feeling determined!
> 
> I hear ya on this one! When I am tired I crave sugar because I think my body just wants the fast energy, and I am too exhausted to exercise. It's a bad combination! I really enjoy exercise and I am an avid runner, but my baby's poor sleep means my exercise happens very sporadically. I'll get myself into a good rhythm and then suddenly Isla will be waking 8 times a night and I won't exercise again for a few weeks. Ugh.Click to expand...

As long as I can manage it with my husband's schedule, I'm finding I'm always willing to go to yoga class even if I'm exhausted. It's been helping to have that as a backup, since I do not feel like running without sleep! Knowing worst case I can sit in child's pose for a moment during class means I'm willing... and a moment to be free from kids is always rejuvenating!


----------



## Left wonderin

So I'm back

So my weight last week was 85.4kg after loosing 3 kgs 
This week we are starting off at 84.2kg a loss of 1.2kg 
Total loss of 4.2kgs in 2 weeks !!! I'm delighted with that start 

I'd be thrilled to get into the 70s for November so that's my goal !!!! So excited for this . I think this time I actually might do it !!!! I'm in this for the long haul once that number keeps coming down ,

I am definetly giving myself a free day a week .... Rest of the time low carb , no sugar . 
Lets do this girls :) I already feel better about myself for even doing something about it .


----------



## Aliop

83.2kg:wacko: first goal is to be in the 79's

School holidays here at the moment which seems to make staying on track very hard, going to have to keep my eye on the prize!


----------



## jessmke

I'm having my glass of wine, oops! I really think that if I cut out my glass of wine every night I would probably lose weight without doing anything else, but it is just so nice and relaxing to sit in the hot tub with a glass of wine after putting Isla to bed. It's my favourite time of the day!

Went for a good run yesterday with a friend and Isla in the jogging stroller. I hate running with the stroller and would rather run on my treadmill while Isla is napping, but I really want Isla to grow up seeing her parents being active and viewing physical activity as a part of daily life. So I suck it up and push the damn stroller so she can be a part of our daily exercise.

Every day I take the dog for a 5 km hike with Isla in the hiking backpack, so that's at least some gentle physical activity even if I don't have the energy to do something more intense. 

I have done my core exercises three days in a row now, yay! I have been doing them with Isla and she thinks it is really funny to climb all over me while I am on the floor. I injured my back in January and it is still not completely healed, I would say it's about 90% back to normal and I really want it to be completely healed before getting pregnant again so I really need to focus on doing my exercises every day.


----------



## jessmke

Left wonderin said:


> So I'm back
> 
> So my weight last week was 85.4kg after loosing 3 kgs
> This week we are starting off at 84.2kg a loss of 1.2kg
> Total loss of 4.2kgs in 2 weeks !!! I'm delighted with that start
> 
> I'd be thrilled to get into the 70s for November so that's my goal !!!! So excited for this . I think this time I actually might do it !!!! I'm in this for the long haul once that number keeps coming down ,
> 
> I am definetly giving myself a free day a week .... Rest of the time low carb , no sugar .
> Lets do this girls :) I already feel better about myself for even doing something about it .

Great job! You seem like the most motivated one in the group at the moment!

I have a hard time with sugar because I like milk and sugar in my coffee, and I drink a lot of coffee (but it's almost always decaf). I am trying stevia in my coffee instead of sugar but it does give it a bit of a weird flavour that is taking some time to get used to.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies, can I join?:flower:
Start weight: 68.8kg :blush:
Waist: Not going to measure because it will make me depressed and then I'll eat chocolate :haha:
Goal for October: Lose 3kg, cut down on sugar (massive problem for me), exercise more.

I'm pretty sedentary at the moment but I'm planning to go back to netball this week (I haven't been since before the summer), do couch to 5k (and get out to do it 3x a week) and do kettle bell workouts at home 3x a week. We'll see :haha:


----------



## jessmke

Today was a good day, I ate well and did a 12 km run pushing Isla in the stroller. Yippee!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yesterday was an awful day . I can caught viral pink eye . Feeling very sorry for myself .... So I ate junk ..... Now feeling even sorrier lol....


----------



## krissie328

The weekend was rough but I am trying to get back on track today. So far I have done well. 

Good job Jess on having a good day yesterday. I hope today is also good. 

:hugs: to the ladies struggling. It is so so hard.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It's Monday, so a new week and new opportunities! :)

I ended up getting McDonald's on Saturday, but stayed on track yesterday with my calorie intake and exercise plan.

Amazing job on the 12km, Jess!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Awesome job Jessmke!

I've been awful today :dohh:. Like, eaten 3x the amount of calories I should have, sooo much sugar :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## topsy

I have been awful... BUT am now back on track. Love this thread xxx


----------



## jessmke

My exercise has been good this last week, yesterday we did an 18 km hike in the mountains, but I have been eating terrible. Today I had a massive brownie for breakfast! Isla has been sleeping very poorly and I always crave sugar when sleep deprived.


----------



## gina236

I'll join!!

Current weight: 153
Goal weight for Oct: 149.

Can't believe I ever got over 150. Started losing at 157 so ive made some progress so far. I've been very small my whole life. Ttc has taken a tole on my body. My DH used to work 2 jobs so while he was at his second job I would sit on the couch with a bag of junk food and cry. Between that and the hormonal tole of being pregnant and miscarrying almost every other month i have definitely let myself go. I have pulled myself out of the depression and started working out and stopped snacking. Determined to start feeling healthier!!


----------



## krissie328

How is everyone doing? I've been pretty sick so not eating the best. But a third of the way through the month and I'm on track with 3 lbs down. :happydance:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Blah, I've been doing pretty well with dieting but I'm 1kg up :(. My thyroid is underactive and it seems like no matter what I do I'm just fighting to maintain my (over) weight, rather than losing. Makes it really hard to stick to it.


----------



## Left wonderin

I too fell off the wagon ! Got a horrendous eye infection and felt very sorry for myself . Eleanor I too have issues with my thyroid . Just waiting for bloods to see where things are at . I've been over and underactive ! Now post partum just waiting to see if its graves


----------



## Eleanor ace

Left wonderin said:


> I too fell off the wagon ! Got a horrendous eye infection and felt very sorry for myself . Eleanor I too have issues with my thyroid . Just waiting for bloods to see where things are at . I've been over and underactive ! Now post partum just waiting to see if its graves

I was under active for a few months, then started swinging between over and under during my last pregnancy, seem to be settling back to under active (1 year post partum but I've only recently stopped breastfeeding) now which is better at least. Hoping it stays like this otherwise my thyroid is coming out which I'd like to avoid! I hope your bloods come back OK!


----------



## Left wonderin

Was on meds for 8 months before preg ... During and after for a while . Off them around 7 weeks to see what my levels do on their own . There was talk of getting mine removed or radiation treatment . I'd opt to have it out if it came to that ... Hopefully it will settle down ! And yours too !!


----------



## topsy

I have an underactive tyroid.

I am not doing v well I am still 345 :(

xxxx


----------



## jessmke

Well I met one of my goal for October, I'm pregnant! And by extension I will also meet my goal of not having a glass of wine every night, haha!

I guess any weight loss goals need to be put on hold now, so I'm going to refine my goals to include eating healthy and not giving in to my cravings for baked goods!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Jess.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aw congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh jess congratulation :)


----------



## topsy

Congratulations hun :)

I lost 1 1/2 lbs yesterday :) that will be my last WI for oct as we are away next weekend so nowhere near my oct target xxxx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Well, that's October over. How did everyone do? I put on 1.1kg :dohh:. Roll on November!


----------



## Left wonderin

I fell off the plank !!!!!! New start new month !!


----------



## gina236

I had a bad month too. Gained a pound and then lost it so basically stayed the same :dohh:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I lost 3lbs, put on 5lbs, lost 2lbs, put on 3lbs etc... :dohh:.


----------

